# Reading Plan for Old Testament?



## heartoflesh (Nov 8, 2005)

I've developed somewhat of an Old Testament guilt complex. You see, I find it extremely difficult to stick to a Bible reading plan throughout the year. The end result is that I end up neglecting the Old Testament. The guilt complex is magnified when I notice that the New Testament is about one tenth of my bible!

I need help developing a plan of attack. Just reading 3 chapters at a time from Genesis to Malachi doesn't seem to work for me. One idea I had was to start with biographical studies. What would you suggest for a practical plan?


----------



## blhowes (Nov 8, 2005)

You might try the Puritan Board's Bible reading plan. For most of the year, you read an OT passage, a Psalm, and a NT passage. At the end of the year you read passages by topic.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> You might try the Puritan Board's Bible reading plan. For most of the year, you read an OT passage, a Psalm, and a NT passage. At the end of the year you read passages by topic.



Thanks, I have tried reading plans like this but have not been successful. What I have in mind is something more narrow and focused. I am giving up on trying to understand the Old Testament in a year, and am willing to go more slowly, more focused.

[Edited on 11-8-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 8, 2005)

See this thread.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 9, 2005)

Read the historical books first for an overview, then fill in. I borrowed that idea from RC Sproul Sr.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Nov 9, 2005)

If you read 15 verses a day, you can get through the OT in two years. Of course that's in Hebrew. 

On a more serious note, try reading them in the order of the Hebrew canon. The English Bible follows a chronological arrangement, whereas the Hebrew Bible follows a covenantal arrangement.

[Edited on 11-9-2005 by kevin.carroll]


----------

